# Pripyat River Cranes and Vehicle Dump, Pripyat, Ukraine (Chernobyl Zone) - Oct 2016



## Landie_Man (Dec 8, 2016)

Pripyat River Cranes and Vehicle Dump, Pripyat, Ukraine (Chernobyl Zone) - Oct 2016

Krela, your more than welcome to delete this one if it goes against the "no vehicles" rules! 

I'm not 100% pleased with how these came out, HDR'y and almost Pastle like.


I had the cameras light meter turned right down in an attempt to remove the condensation on the lens from the heavy rainfall the day before; little did I know about my poor Sony's imminent failure!


These cranes are situated on dockland and presumably haven't been disused since the disaster in 1986; and have all been partially stripped by looters. 

They are decaying from 30 years of no maintenance. The cabs and engine areas on these are huge!

Among these dock mounted cranes; lies a sinking "floating crane".


The view was nice on these cranes, but chose carefully as one has lost its cab floor!


This was shot toward the end of our second day! If anyone has been following my posts lately, we are still on day 3 of 4 and now at around twenty sites! This tour was worth every single penny!

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9






Nearing the end of our Third Day in The Zone, time was getting on and light was getting low so I only got a handful of photos here.

This is one a few Vehicle Scrapyards around the zone where Radioactive Vehicles were dumped.


These vehicles were used in the Clean Up Operation after the 1986 Chernobyl Disaster, and as always, some were Red Hot, some were not at all hot, so use the Dosimeter and Common Sense here!



It is apparent that these vehicles are undergoing stripping and many have been relieved of their engines and other valuable parts.

Time here is often limited, probably because some of the vehicles are pretty bad; the truck I sat in was not.

Part of the site is live; scrapping is going on in the compound behind where these were taken.

#10





#11





#12





#13





#14





#15





#16





#17




Rest Assured; I gave the cab a good check first!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157672207705293

Sift Through more Radioactive Scrap at:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157675786704955


----------



## krela (Dec 8, 2016)

Those vehicles are so evocative. Thanks LM.

Oh and the no vehicles rule was dropped a long time ago now!


----------



## night crawler (Dec 8, 2016)

That was awesome, those cranes remind me of something from a SiFi movie or War of the Worlds. Great photos


----------



## smiler (Dec 8, 2016)

Not seen the cranes before this, great report and pics especially the interior shots, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks everybody! 

Was a manic few days! There is still things that we didn't see so a return trip is on the cards!


----------



## King Al (Dec 8, 2016)

Great pics LM, awesome machines those!


----------



## HughieD (Dec 9, 2016)

Those cranes are just totally awesome. Enjoyed those.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Dec 9, 2016)

Oooh lots of rusty metal! Nice one man!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 9, 2016)

Those cranes are a bit photogenic or artistic as you can take a photo of them at any angle and still make a good picture.


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments!


----------

